# Rear Stabilisers



## moonbeam32 (Oct 12, 2009)

My Hobby DL550 has Wikko? rear stabilisers, and last Winter I managed to break one of them. I hadn't noticed the foot was frozen to the ground, and when I wound it up there was a loud crack. On investigating I discovered that a plastic batton attached to the inside of the leg with a screw had snapped. The leg winds up and down but will not retract into the horizontal position. Two dealers have told me I need to replace the whole leg at a cost of £450.
This plastic part must be a weak point in the design, probably to prevent damage to the chassis if you drive off with a leg down, but surely it is possible to replace this part, which looks as though it might cost £2.50 at the most?
Has anyone had similar issues?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

For a temporary fix remove both jacks and take the good one apart to see if you could make the broken part yourself. A lot of M/Homers who do not have jacks fitted use scissor jacks. £3 each from a boot fair or £15 new. 

steve & ann ------------------------- teensvan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I replaced both legs on our Adria when they got bent  

As far as I remember, they cost me something like £90 the pair new. I can't find where I go them from, but it will have been one of the well-known online motorhome parts suppliers, maybe Towtal.

Colin

PS - it was a devil of a job taking the old ones off as the bolts had badly rusted. I put the new ones on with Landrover stainless bolts and lock washers (which were missing on the old ones).


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

After a long search, I found what type our (new) ones are - they are made by SMV AG in Switzerland and fitted as standard to many of the bigger Adria MHs as well as many others. Their (not so good, and in German) website is here http://www.smv.ag/Deutschland/Produkte/produktbeschreibungen/stuetzen_hautframe.htm

It looks as though they are around €240 a pair - when I bought mine, the (UK) dealer didn't know where they had come from and were "surplus stock".

Maybe a UK dealer for SMV can be found, but at least the page I have quoted shows many types - they link to specific models of the steady.

Hope that helps people.

Colin

PS - they are really sturdy on our heavy MH.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Forgot to add the response I got from SMV when I emaile dthem recently:

Dear Colin

We do not have any reseller in the UK. I can offer you the Alu-Matic Stütze for 190 € plus 30 € transport.

http://www.smv.ag/images/Flyer, Prospekte/klein/08 Stuetze.pdf

Freundliche Grüsse / Best Regards / Meilleures Salutations

Tobias Wentrup

SMV AG
Grabenstrasse 2
CH-9320 Arbon
Tel. +41 71 4400488
Fax +41 71 4400489

www.smv.ag

I hope that helps anyone else looking for an excellent set of stabilisers - ours work well.

Colin


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try Marcle leisure 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think mine have actually be used in the last 10 years. Don't even know why I keep dragging them around apart from the fact they might be corroded on.

Ray.


----------

